# Rest peacefully Tucker (non GSD)



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My almost 16 year old girl had to leave me today. She was on a downward decline for about three weeks. Her arthritis seemed to be really bothering her. She wasn't eating as much and flat out refused a meal for the last two days. Then last night, I think she threw a blood clot. She couldn't walk and I found her crashed in her litter pan unable to stand. It was the first time I've had to make this kind of decision and it has left me heartbroken and utterly devastated. She was my first pet and the most beautiful cat I have ever seen. I will miss her terribly. 


Sleep now, babygirl. Free from your pain. Climb the highest scratching post in heaven and bathe in the sun once again. I love you and will miss you forever. 
Until we meet again.. 


IMG_5036 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss..it's so hard to lose a friend


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She was beautiful. I'm so sorry.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you both.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss, it is so hard when they leave us.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

May she happily chase the dust bunnies that dance in the sun light and sleep peacefully at the foot of His throne.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Tucker was a beautiful cat and I'm sure that she will be deeply missed. Hugs to you.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. She was a gorgeous girl. Did you have her all 16 years?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

It is the hardest thing we do. You did the right thing but it just hurts so much.Tucker's beauty really shines in both her picture and your words.


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I have 2 cats and I would feel the same feelings you are going thru right now. 
Remember all the great times.
My heart❤ are with you.
Susan


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> So sorry for your loss. She was a gorgeous girl. Did you have her all 16 years?


Yup. All 16. 
I have her 'brother' too. He's a year younger and I'm really worried about how he's going to adapt. They were best friends. 


friends by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I have 2 cats and I would feel the same feelings you are going thru right now. 
Remember all the great times.
My heart❤ are with you.
Susan


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry. No matter how many times you do it, whether it's the first or the last, it hurts almost worse than anything else. It is so hard to come home in the beginning. My sincerest condolences are with you.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Tucker 

R.I.P. and run free, sweet girl!

View attachment 23099



Kat


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry.. 

I recently had to send my sweet girl to the bridge as well... it was an unexpected and rapid illness that the vets and I couldn't slow down or stop. 

I too have another kitty who was very bonded with my oldest. He is still not over her leaving us and we are dealing with some behaviour issues right now... I hope he transitions easily... 

I am so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

RIP Tucker  I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Tucker


----------

